# Casino Herf pics 7/29/06



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Well, here they are folks, the first batches of pics from the casino herf for your photoshopping pleasure!

Richard (RPB67) Enjoying a post sushi smoke.


Drew (Ghostrider) tries to decide what to smoke first


Frank (Fpkjr) shows of his legs as Drew attempts to have nothing to do with this pic


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Matt (Stig) Enjoying the clouds of smoke produced by a PLPC

http://imageshack.us
Richard lighting a Toboada for the puff puff pass


And then once again checking out what he constantly referred to as "the awesome view"


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

http://imageshack.us
Matt tries to figure out how to continually breathe the smoke from an Upmann Club Epi during the puff puff pass.


Drew achieving spiritual nirvana during the puff puff pass


The crew all together, cept for me


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice pics there, Paul. 
Hope you didn't have TOO much trouble prying that Club Epi from Matt's fingers.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Frank gets silly with our waitress


and then I get comfy with her!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

pnoon said:


> Nice pics there, Paul.
> Hope you didn't have TOO much trouble prying that Club Epi from Matt's fingers.


They all seemed to enjoy it, was a phenomenal smoke, as were all the others from the puff puff pass. 
And yeah I think Matt once again cursed me for blowing him away with a smoke lol


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> and then I get comfy with her!


She's MUCH happier now!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

pnoon said:


> She's MUCH happier now!


Hot damn Peter, bout time you got a good photoshop pic brother.''

Nice pics Paulie..


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> Hot damn Peter, bout time you got a good photoshop pic brother.''


You're tellin me.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Had a ball with all you guys. I hope this can get to be a monthly thing and hopefully grow it to a big herf.

It was a blast spending time herfing with you guys and I have to say the views were great as well.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

What happen to Joe..? A no show..? Looks like fun..Wish I could have been there..


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks like a great time. :w RJT


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the pics, Paul. Looks like you guys are trouble.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

great pics, sorry i missed out. hopefully next time.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice pics !! Looks as if ya'll had a blast !! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Looks like alot of fun!! Thanks for the pics.. always great seeing who is who.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice pics!! looks like you guys had a great time 

Peter found himself a hottie!:dr


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

backwoods said:


> Nice pics!! looks like you guys had a great time
> 
> Peter found himself a hottie!:dr


Eat your heart out, PaulMac!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> and then I get comfy with her!


Looks like a great time Paul and crew!!

Paul, can you make sure she's around when I come for a tattoo herf??


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Looks like a great time Paul and crew!!
> 
> Paul, can you make sure she's around when I come for a tattoo herf??


Oh trust me Tom, all that and more, musta been at least 50 hotties wandering around in there


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

These things definitely need to happen on a weekend. I don't remember the 'view' being quite as nice last time.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

ghostrider said:


> These things definitely need to happen on a weekend. I don't remember the 'view' being quite as nice last time.


As long as we get there early again to claim the couches


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'm with Anita, it's nice to put a face with the name. Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> As long as we get there early again to claim the couches


:tpd: Definatley . View is everything !!!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Aint herfin' great  

Great pics, looks like the Hog would fit right in. Come to think of it, looks like I'd fit right in! Glad you all had a great time.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I got some pics that I will try and get posted tonight as well. I have some with the other waitresses. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, tasty!!!!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Okay, first pick is Paul doing his best impression of the Thinker.










And Frank getting served.










Paul smoking a Cremosa. Or was it a White Owl Peach?










Just Chillin'

Frank.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Richard










Butts!!!










Drew










Scenery










Frank Getting Served again.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Had a ball with all you guys. I hope this can get to be a monthly thing and hopefully grow it to a big herf.
> 
> It was a blast spending time herfing with you guys and I have to say the views were great as well.


I hope to make it next time


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Paul loves those Creamosas!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> I hope to make it next time


Nice pics there. Real nice !!!

I hope you do make it next time. We should try to make this a monthly thing.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

PaulMac said:


> and then I get comfy with her!


How much did you guys have to pay her to get her to sit beside PaulMac?.......:r


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

catfishm2 said:


> How much did you guys have to pay her to get her to sit beside PaulMac?.......:r


I believe the cost was about 6 party shorts.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

stig said:


> I believe the cost was about 6 party shorts.


For a half dozen Party shorts, *I'D* sit next to PaulMac.
Not sure if I'd let him put his arm around me tho.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

catfishm2 said:


> How much did you guys have to pay her to get her to sit beside PaulMac?.......:r


A very hefty tip.. In fact there were two pictures, the first one I took she was sitting several feet away. Only after heated negotiations concerning her tip, would she move closer :r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> How much did you guys have to pay her to get her to sit beside PaulMac?.......:r


she does look a little scared or unconfortable..:r j/k paul


----------

